# Mozilla Foxfire 0.9 Browser is Available



## shadowcat (Oct 19, 2003)

Mozilla Foxfire 0.9 (final) browser is out: mozilla.org.

I haven't fiddled with it enough to see much of a difference, other than the fact that the icons changed -- it runs the same to me


----------



## janalynn (Oct 3, 2002)

Shadowcat,

I see you like Firefox.

Can you tell me why Foxfire does not download data from any websites? I just downloaded it yesterday to see if I liked it better than Mozilla's latest build. Seemed to load fine, but reads webpage as having no data. I run Kerio firewall...is there configuration incompatibility?

I am a real novice...so I might be in over my head.

Jana


----------



## LauraMJ (Mar 18, 2004)

Read here:

http://www.mozilla.org/products/firefox/releases/0.9.html

and here:

http://forums.mozillazine.org/viewtopic.php?t=87502

If you are a real novice, I would suggest NOT using the 0.9 release yet, it's still has some bugs that need fixing. Personally, I'm sticking to 0.8 for now, which is very stable and works very well.


----------



## janalynn (Oct 3, 2002)

thanks for the input
Jana


----------

